# My First ever project...ever



## Flamingsupernova (May 22, 2007)

Hey whats up.
I'm a pretty young guy, and this is my first ever project.
Ive been really excited about this for ages, and did alot of research into every area i could, someone might have seen me ask noobish questions around TPU sometime in the last month 

Here is what I'm planning to get:
...............................................................
Gigabyte Ga-N680SLi-DQ6
Intel E6700
Corsair 2gb Twin 6400C4 Pro memory (4-4-4-12)
2x W.D 160gb 7200rpm SATA2 HDD's in RAID 0
Gigabyte 8800gts
Logitech G5 gaming laser mouse
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
................................................................

Any comments on my choices? I've done alot of research on it, but i havent had too much experience on building new computers, and how to take the fullest advantage i can get over them.

Anything would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Grings (May 22, 2007)

a single 320gb hard drive would probably be faster as they use higher density platters, and if i were to buy that high end mobo and chip, id spend the extra on pc8000 or faster ram, plus id go for an evga/bfg/xfx 8800gts, just for the longer warranties they offer

and dont skimp on the psu!


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 22, 2007)

i dont think it supports faster RAM, im not to sure, as the new revisions should be coming shortly.
Why would i need a longer warranty? would it just be for safety, or are the 8800's known for breaking down/melting/exploding? 
oh yeah, whats a platter and why woulder higher density be better? would it also work as well as two that are working together?


----------



## Grings (May 22, 2007)

they do support faster ram, all (or at least nearly all) c2d motherboards do, as for a warranty, well its just reassuring thats all, there dosent seem to be any problems with 8800's though, if there was it would be common knowlege, and every forum would be chock full of ranting owners, and hard drives do seem to be higher speed the larger the platter (which is the actual hard disk itself, some drives use more platters than others for example my samsung is 250gb, which consists of 2x125gb platters each with its own read head (think record needle), wheras older drives used 3 or 4 platters to make up the full size)


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 22, 2007)

does that mean you hypothetically have RAID 0 going the second you install? or am i just stupid.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 22, 2007)

what is a C2D board anyway?


----------



## Grings (May 22, 2007)

c2d = core 2 duo, like an intel e6700 ,lol


----------



## Wile E (May 22, 2007)

Grings said:


> a single 320gb hard drive would probably be faster as they use higher density platters, and if i were to buy that high end mobo and chip, id spend the extra on pc8000 or faster ram, plus id go for an evga/bfg/xfx 8800gts, just for the longer warranties they offer
> 
> and dont skimp on the psu!


A single 320GB is faster than the single 160GB, but not faster than 2 160GB drives in a RAID 0. My Seagate pulls 64MB/s in HDTach, but I'm usually beaten by even 2 80GB SATA drives in a RAID 0 on a decent controller.


----------



## Grings (May 22, 2007)

the guys not built before though, and raid can be an arse, for the price of 2 160gb wd's, id just get a samsung HD501LJ (500gb) theyre very quick, and very quiet, in a write up in custompc they were quicker than raptorx's at game level loading, and nearly as quick in their paintshop test


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

Any other comments at all?


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

what power should my PSU be, and does anyone know i the board supports DDR2 1066Mhz RAM?


----------

